
Orbit – open-source design system - kantord
https://orbit.kiwi/
======
phkahler
Seriously, what is it? What's a "travel project"?

~~~
ssss11
From the About page, it seems this is an open sourced UI library built by the
developers of kiwi.com which apparently creates travel products (still unsure
what that is). So the UI components are geared towards a travel product type
of website.

So its a UI library, theres probably travel niche lingo and components in it.

~~~
agilebyte
Kiwi has rebranded itself from Skypicker. It's a flight (now other modes of
transport) search engine.

------
pottertheotter
The website is responsive, but the page is wider than my screen. I have to
scroll horizontally to see everything. Not very encouraging for a design
system.

~~~
glenngillen
I viewed it in portrait on my phone and was surprised how usable it was. The
default display mode isn’t great, but there’s tabs/nav at the bottom to let
you see the component canvas or demo and then switch back to the component
list.

